# Ants help.



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

We have what seems like an Ant nest under the paving slabs outside the front door. What do you think is the best way of riding ourselves of this, we have already tried the boiling hot water, but they must have had a bar of soap and a towel ready as that never moved them.

caby


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Boiling water will only kill those ants that it touches - which are probably the minority. I find that powder generally works well although no guarantees that they won't return next year. Gel is also quite succesful although I find the results are not so immedoiate as powder. With gel (and powder to an extent) the ants get it on their feet and take it back to the nest where it kills many more.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Jeyes fluid, try it neat down the joins followed by your boiling water. Or for bigger nests pre dilute at 150ml to a 5 litres of water and apply a few doses to give a complete soaking. :wink2:

Sorry if you don't like the smell of Jeyes....it is a bit whiffy :laugh:

p.s. Armillatox is better than jeyes but difficult to get hold of now.


----------



## Jimblob44 (Oct 26, 2013)

I find ants fascinating to watch but can understand people not wanting them in the house, especially the kitchen. The best treatment is to put a barrier of insecticide around every entrance to the house and that will keep them outside.
The ants we get in the UK are pretty much benign and do no harm to anyone.

Jim.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

Try Nippon, it works for us. :smile2:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Diesel ............. kills anything and pollutes the ground for months.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

cabby said:


> We have what seems like an Ant nest under the paving slabs outside the front door. What do you think is the best way of riding ourselves of this, we have already tried the boiling hot water, but they must have had a bar of soap and a towel ready as that never moved them.
> 
> caby


OOPs thought it was a typo Cabbs, and you needed help with FC members > > >

Ok, I'll get me coat :crying: :frown2:


----------



## chilly (Apr 20, 2007)

spykal said:


> p.s. Armillatox is better than jeyes but difficult to get hold of now.


We cleaned our patio with Armillatox years ago. It stank like a stinky gent's toilet for about a year afterwards. Never again!!


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Thank you all for suggestions,will update you when done and what we used, but must say not sure about using that amox stuff.

Yes it was a typo and just how many coats have you got close to hand.>

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Shotgun, ambush the little buggers > >


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Encourage the sparrows and blackbirds - they just love eating them there ants.

Saves us a fortune on mealworms.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I kill nothing
In Isreal we had lots of grass seeds

One of the twins as a baby became quiet, wouldt eat

Her mouth swelled

Under her lip the grass seeds were burrouring twisting into her mouth

A day later, marching ants removed them all from the garden

Aldra


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

This stuff works....

http://www.diy.com/departments/home...47_BQ&ef_id=VXQCkQAAASqeoScs:20150709195534:s

I also keep a tub of it in the MH in case we get a pitch with ants :smile2:

Graham:smile2:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Just let them be
They are amazing

Alda

They are not going to pose a hygiene threat

They may slip up and down
Aldra


----------



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

I read recently that cheap talcum powder spread outside where they enter the house will stop them coming in. Don't know if it works because the missus won't try it. She's a killer. I'd have thought the wind would blow away the talc.

We use Nippon or similar ant powder which we place in their runs. Inside the house, we small circular ant traps so the poison remains in one place. If they don't come in the house, we leave the ants alone.

You need a flock [murmuration] of starlings for birds to be effective killers. The traditional garden birds may only pick up a few ants.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Brock said:


> I read recently that cheap talcum powder spread outside where they enter the house will stop them coming in. Don't know if it works .


It won't keep them out but after walking through it they will smell nicer and be much easier to see :grin2:


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

aldra said:


> Just let them be
> They are amazing


Nope - they are a PITA!

Graham:smile2:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

For years I have had whole dried lemons scattered on window sills and near the doors, never had ants in the house.
This year I forgot to put them out and when we came home from 3 weeks holiday last week the little terrors were on my kitchen worktop. 
Out came the dried lemons, after 3 days no more ants in the house.
Give it a try, but of course you must dry the lemons first, or maybe fresh lemons will do??? I don´t know.
Jan


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

pippin said:


> Encourage the sparrows and blackbirds - they just love eating them there ants.
> 
> Saves us a fortune on mealworms.


 Don't forget Robins, we have an ants nest under a patio slab and a feeding robin is backwards and forwards all day. :grin2:


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

JanHank said:


> For years I have had whole dried lemons scattered on window sills and near the doors, never had ants in the house.
> This year I forgot to put them out and when we came home from 3 weeks holiday last week the little terrors were on my kitchen worktop.
> Out came the dried lemons, after 3 days no more ants in the house.
> Give it a try, but of course you must dry the lemons first, or maybe fresh lemons will do??? I don´t know.
> Jan


That works for elephants too, pardner. Bet you've never had one of those in the house either.

Sorry, I'm in a silly mood this morning. Happened yesterday too. And the day before.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

The dried lemons will account for Jans expression too > >


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

tugboat said:


> That works for elephants too, pardner. Bet you've never had one of those in the house either.
> 
> Sorry, I'm in a silly mood this morning. Happened yesterday too. And the day before.


Tomorrow the next day and the days after that.

Don´t get lions, tigers, jackals, werewolves, Giraffes etc.etc.etc.

Oh dear, this is catching :serious:
jan


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> The dried lemons will account for Jans expression too > >


Oi, cheeky.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Always thought that prunes gave you that expression.>>

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

cabby said:


> Always thought that prunes gave you that expression.>>
> 
> cabby


Nah, just you mate > >


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

cabby said:


> Always thought that prunes gave you that expression.>>
> 
> cabby


Y's everybody always pickin on me :crying::crying:::crying:
I'm not Charlie Brown.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

JanHank said:


> Y's everybody always pickin on me :crying::crying:::crying:
> I'm not Charlie Brown.


You must be Peggy Jean then > >


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> You must be Peggy Jean then > >


And who is/was she? 
I´ve heard of Peggy Sue.
Sorry cabby, blame these 2 comics for getting you off subject. 
Jan


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

JanHank said:


> And who is/was she?
> I´ve heard of Peggy Sue.
> Sorry cabby, blame these 2 comics for getting you off subject.
> Jan


Do you not know anything over there in that backward country   do you not know how to use the Google either


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Do you not know anything over there in that backward country   do you not know how to use the Google either


Well I´ve Googled and there are a few Peggy Jeans.
One is Peggy Jean Lynn who´s in a film `fire down below` Not incinerating I´m 
her i´m sure. >
Another is Peggy jean Peanuts or P.J. Pies

AAAHH, got it, a cartoon with Charlie Brown & Peggy Jean.
Now why ever should I know that Kev. got not kids don´t read newspapers, don´t watch cartoons on TV, we live in the back of beyond or some might call it _Arsch der Welt. _Unless you tell me I don´t know nuffink_.
Jan

*CABBY.
Have you dealt with the ants ?*
_


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

JanHank said:


> *Have you dealt with the ants ?*_
> _


Do let us know.....

we came home from a few days in the MH to find our utility room has now been colonised by a few thousand of them, we have tried Sandra's technique and watched them, but to no avail they are still there....

We have also tried a residual (French) stuff that goes on like a foam and stays there as a deterrent later, but the ants don't seem too bothered by it....

We have tried aerosol insecticide sprayed on the joins in the tiles, but while that may make those that are around at the time feel unhappy, their buddies quickly take over with reinforcements......

Boiling water won't work, diesel in the house? (simple answer is no thanks Ray), I thought about laying a trail for them to outside so the birds can collect them while they munch their lunch, but the birds seem to have decided to go elsewhere......

So more suggestions welcomed.....

Dave


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

JanHank said:


> Well I´ve Googled and there are a few Peggy Jeans.
> One is Peggy Jean Lynn who´s in a film `fire down below` Not incinerating I´m
> her i´m sure. >
> Another is Peggy jean Peanuts or P.J. Pies
> ...


Sorry Phil, it got a bit off there for a wee while...

Ants:?:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

*Maybe an answer here somewhere*


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Penquin said:


> Do let us know.....
> 
> we came home from a few days in the MH to find our utility room has now been colonised by a few thousand of them, we have tried Sandra's technique and watched them, but to no avail they are still there....
> 
> ...


Buy a few lemons and put them where the ants are, as I said earlier, I have used dried lemons for years and they keep the little devils out. I have recommended this idea to many friends and they confirm it works for them as well.
Don´t put any ant killer_ in the house_, the ants like it and will flock to it, the idea with that stuff is the ants take it too the nest to feed the others and thats supposed to kill them off, put any ant killer out side where it can´t get wet and the ants_ should _feed on it there.
Sauer face
Jan.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Penquin said:


> Do let us know.....
> 
> So more suggestions welcomed.....


Try the stuff I linked to earlier...it works for me plus I keep a tub of it in the MH in case of ant infested pitches too.

Its not expensive either.

Graham:smile2:


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

As I said previously, NIPPON! :hathat40:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

greygit said:


> As I said previously, NIPPON! :hathat40:


BUT put it outside not in the house or you´ll have armies of them after the stuff because they love it, from memory I think it tells you that on the instructions.
Put the lemons on the window sills by the doors in the house, I assure you they work. We have no more in the house after 9 days of putting them out again.
Jan


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I use diesel for everything.
Ants, moles, foxes, cats and weeds.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> I use diesel for everything.
> Ants, moles, foxes, cats and weeds.
> 
> Ray.


CATS??? FOXES?? I hope your not cruel to cats & foxes or I will have to cross you of my LIKE list Ray.

Jan


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

JanHank said:


> BUT put it outside not in the house or you´ll have armies of them after the stuff because they love it, from memory I think it tells you that on the instructions.
> Put the lemons on the window sills by the doors in the house, I assure you they work. We have no more in the house after 9 days of putting them out again.
> Jan


We only resort to Nippon if they are already in the house( conservatory), otherwise the birds can have um.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

JanHank said:


> CATS??? FOXES?? I hope your not cruel to cats & foxes or I will have to cross you of my LIKE list Ray. Jan


Jan, I have about 1,000 sq.m. gravel parking area. This needs treating with weedkiller once a year I add a cup of diesel to the killer mixture and this keeps the foxes and cats from pooping in the gravel.

Ray.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

After trawling thru 4 pages not one person has suggested the known KILLER used in Spain where they are plagued with the little sods.


" ZUM " Kills a fly in mid air, ant free living for 6/12 months


WARNING.......of course...........keep clear of pets do NOT allow them to lick the sprayed surfaces


Guaranteed WMD :surprise: not joking
Always sprayed our doorways in Spain, no ants ever invaded in our absence.


tony


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Have tried Googling ZUM Tony.
Everything but ant killer.

Ray.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

raynipper said:


> Have tried Googling ZUM Tony.
> Everything but ant killer.
> 
> Ray.


 http://www.drogueriaconchi.com/en/ants/1060-zum-insecticide-spray-750ml.html

Also http://garden.jardinitis.com/produc...o-sin-insectos/zum-bastoncillos-antimosquitos-

tony


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*Ant season over, dry lemons packed away*

From the time I put out my dry lemons this year I have not had an ant in the house. (I had discovered them on the worktop when we came home after a few days holiday). 3 days after, ants gone.
You may laugh, but I put my lemons on each windowsill every year to keep them out of my house. 
Jan


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

You hang your melons out the window?8O



Oops, sorry, put my glasses on now.



Hangs head in embarassment.


----------

